# Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 53x MQ/HQ Update2



## Geestyle (26 Dez. 2011)




----------



## syd67 (26 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

schade wegen der quali
aber danke fuers teilen:thumbup:


----------



## casi29 (26 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

trotzdem lecker bilder


----------



## didi0815 (26 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

Die Figur ist der helle Wahnsinn  Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## beachkini (26 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

super bilder  freue ich mich shon auf adds und hqs


----------



## Haribo1978 (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

Wahnsinns Bilder von Katy! Danke!


----------



## JohnDaniels (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

*Hammer!!!*


----------



## lnoley81 (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 9x MQ*

***** wow, super bilder *****


----------



## Geestyle (27 Dez. 2011)

*ADDS 5x*


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 14x MQ Update*

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Little_Lady (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Katy Perry - In a bikini in Hawaii - 12/25/11 14x MQ Update*

Ja die Papanazzis verdienen doch genug sollte doch für ne 1 A Kamera reichen..


----------



## beachkini (27 Dez. 2011)

die 5 bilder von oben sind wohl auch dabei, hab erst später gesehn, dass die hq sind  sorry



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(39 Dateien, 63.152.036 Bytes = 60,23 MiB)
thx to zippo


----------



## beobachter5 (27 Dez. 2011)

Thx


----------



## Sachse (27 Dez. 2011)

wat für Kurven :drip: :drip: :drip:


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Dez. 2011)

Katy ist wahnsinnig sexy!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Dez. 2011)

sie hat spass :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## armin (27 Dez. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## prediter (27 Dez. 2011)

traum körper hat sie ja danke für die tollen bilder!


----------



## DerBuschmann (27 Dez. 2011)

Habs in der BILD gesehen, danke!


----------



## lsd1 (27 Dez. 2011)

Super Bilder, danke dafür . . .


----------



## desert_fox (28 Dez. 2011)

hehe, vielen dank! vor allem sieht sie hier mal ganz anders aus als sonst...


----------



## Zeus40 (28 Dez. 2011)

Erstklassig! :thx:


----------



## tucco (28 Dez. 2011)

merci


----------



## Hein666 (28 Dez. 2011)

Unter HQ Bildern verstehe ich zwar was anderes als Plumpe Vergrößerung
von LQ Bildern, aber trotzdem Danke!:thumbup:


----------



## HBeene (28 Dez. 2011)

Auch ohne Makeup immer noch schön!

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## murks (28 Dez. 2011)

Das sind noch echte Einblicke.


----------



## punkerali (28 Dez. 2011)

ungeschminkt aber trotzdem würd ich sie von der bettkante
stossen, um auf dem boden weiterzumachen, grrr


----------



## nettmark (28 Dez. 2011)

.......... wow .....................


----------



## echyves (28 Dez. 2011)

sexy body katy


----------



## Hein666 (31 Dez. 2011)

18X Qualli Update

Habe diese mit Gimp und Picasa versucht zu verbessern:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ich denke das ist einigermaßen gelungen?


----------



## fsk1899 (7 Jan. 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## Actros1844 (7 Jan. 2012)

Lecker!


----------



## trek (16 Dez. 2018)

sehr geil danke


----------



## pappa (19 Mai 2019)

Katy im Bikini ist immer ein toller Anblick


----------



## Erlkönig (19 Mai 2019)

Schon etwas her aber immer wieder schön anzusehen.

Muss man sich jetzt nur noch die neue Frisur dazudenken.


----------

